# R8 Powerslide...



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Bloody hell!

Quite like it in red...


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Very Ferrari esque in red 8)

Sounds f***ing lovely! 

Have you an idea what your final spec/colour/etc will be Tim?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

nutts said:


> Very Ferrari esque in red 8)
> 
> Sounds f***ing lovely!
> 
> Have you an idea what your final spec/colour/etc will be Tim?


Pretty much.

Manual (have to have that gated box)
Magnetic Ride
Black alcantera seats
Lighting Pack (LEDs in engine bay etc)
Reversing Camera
Sat Nav
B&O
Cruise
Heated Seats

Erm... can't remember the rest of the options, if there were any.

Colour? I'm planning to be brave. Imola Yellow with a black sideblade. Not absolutely certain, but that's the plan.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

definately go for yellow jampott - I recently ordered a new Elise, and it just had to be solar yellow, no other colour as far as I was concerned...


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

My heart's nagging me to get yellow. I do like it in other colours, but I think I'd be ultimately disappointed if I didn't follow my heart... :wink:

Thing is, it really WOULD be sight-unseen.

I do love Ferraris and Lambos in yellow, even the 911 looks quite good... so I can only imagine the R8 will look awesome.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

That thing is sex on wheels!!

Sounds awesome and makes the 911 look pretty dated IMO


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

Nice spec Tim, although I know what you mean about the colour....which would attract all the flies (living and recently departed). Can audi not show you a picture of one? Failing that it's off to photoshop school!

H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Hannibal said:


> Nice spec Tim, although I know what you mean about the colour....which would attract all the flies (living and recently departed). Can audi not show you a picture of one? Failing that it's off to photoshop school!
> 
> H


Audi can't even show me a Mugello Blue R8, and that's a current option. That's actually what my order form says... cos Audi Exclusive colours aren't available just yet...


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Nice spec Tim, although I know what you mean about the colour....which would attract all the flies (living and recently departed). Can audi not show you a picture of one? Failing that it's off to photoshop school!
> ...


Back to B&O, according to Audi (& Tiff on 5th gear), this option is Â£4K. Did you not say/think a few months back that it was Â£1500 on the R8, which i questioned as it's a Â£5.5K option on the A8/S8.

Have Audi 100% confirmed prices for all the available options??


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Hannibal said:
> ...


Tiff was talking through his arse. Its Â£1500. It is listed at that on my order, and I'll be holding Audi to it.

The fitted luggage (I've only got a price in Euros I'm afraid) is E4600 though, which more than makes up for it.


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


TBH Tim, i'd make double sure when parting with folding stuff, aside from what Tiff said on 5th Gear, my dealer told me the very same at the weekend, that being Â£4K for B&O in an R8.

The reason we were discussing this is that the 1st 3 people on the Preston Audi list are still due to get their cars in June/July (i had the 2nd spot until i cancelled  ) so i would have been driving it within 4-8wks  , but they said 100% it was Â£4K for B&O & a tad more (can't recall the exact figure) for the ceramic brakes.


----------



## Hannibal (Dec 1, 2003)

jampott said:


> Hannibal said:
> 
> 
> > Nice spec Tim, although I know what you mean about the colour....which would attract all the flies (living and recently departed). Can audi not show you a picture of one? Failing that it's off to photoshop school!
> ...


Perhaps you should hold out a bit longer for the RS8 then (as you have to wait anyway). Apprently they're really 'hot' :roll:

H


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Paul, with all respect to your dealer, the price is Â£1200 for B&O.

http://www.audi.co.uk/etc/medialib/cms4 ... 0.File.pdf

Page 11.


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I thought the carbon blades on the 5th gear really worked well....but it's not a cheap option....actually nothing is! :wink:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I thought the carbon blades on the 5th gear really worked well....but it's not a cheap option....actually nothing is! :wink:


B&O is cheap.   :lol:

Oh, and Homelink. :roll:


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Sounds awesome and makes the 911 look pretty dated IMO


...so does this awesome low miler 'R8 money' V10 Lambo Gallardo http://www.pistonheads.com/sales/157738.htm , now that will turn some heads!!

Tim you must of ventured down this route for a look fella?

D


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

The guys in that vid have crap jobs.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

V6 TT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds awesome and makes the 911 look pretty dated IMO
> ...


Not really. I don't consider the Gallardo an "every day" car. It is a definite Supercar with Supercar running costs.

What the Audi offers is 9/10ths of that, but in a more usable package.

It's 15% Gallardo... and rumour has it, the changes Audi made to the suspension etc will filter through to the Gallardo too... so the changes are obviously for the better.

Insurance and running costs for the R8 are easily in line with the S4 / RS4. I fear the Lambo servicing, insurance, etc are a tad higher.

Plus, the Gallardo has been round the block a few times now. I like the newness of the Audi.

Fickle, I know...


----------



## V6 TT (Sep 24, 2002)

jampott said:


> V6 TT said:
> 
> 
> > digimeisTTer said:
> ...


...hey not at all, it's your money fella enjoy it how you wish! When there's no substitute, there's just no substitute when you're smitten and excited, jeesuz I should know!

I'll be reading with interest when you start to run this motor as could fancy one in the garage once everone's got used to seeing it on our roads and I've got this 911 thing out of my system (if that's ever possible on both accounts!).

Not entirely sure about yellow mind dude, it's not like it ain't pretty enough to draw enough attention in the 1st place... black/carbon blades seem a must though...

D


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lxmo3LoXN3o
> 
> Bloody hell!
> 
> Quite like it in red...


Pah even 10 year old 996s drift better :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


Fair enough, only quoting what i was told.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I would have expected your dealer to be on top of option pricing, if he's got 3 customers picking up cars in Q3... :?


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

jampott said:


> I would have expected your dealer to be on top of option pricing, if he's got 3 customers picking up cars in Q3... :?


You'd think, however my money is on the option being incorrectly priced on the options list.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > I would have expected your dealer to be on top of option pricing, if he's got 3 customers picking up cars in Q3... :?
> ...


I'd be chuffed if that was the case, as it would immediately add Â£2800 to the value of my car, without affecting the price I'm paying for it.


----------



## paulie1 (Mar 6, 2007)

V6 TT said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds awesome and makes the 911 look pretty dated IMO
> ...


Not too sure about the new clutch and re-furbed alloys..... :wink:


----------

